
Why Does Anyone Decide To Start A Company? - newsit
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-does-anyone-decide-to-start-a-company-2010-3?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
wakeupthedawn
Why do people have to post links to BusinessInsider? They are a garbage site
that does nothing other than to take other people's work and repackage it on
their site (often slideshow form so they get more pageviews). They leech off
the production of real journalists and contribute nothing of value. I never
had any sympathy for media outlets wanting to close off their site to
aggregators until I started reading BusinessInsider for a while. At least they
actually got permission from the original author this time; usually, they just
include a link, which apparently makes it okay to copy other articles in their
entirety.

Here's the link to the original source: <http://how2startup.com/>

